# Stock Tank?



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone is still looking for a 100g or 150g stock tank?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

And no no no. Am NOT selling my 150 gallon discus tank. Someone is selling a 100g and a 150g rubbermaid tank. I am thinking of taking the 150g for a fish pond or something. Wondering if anyone interested in the 100g. They are the same as those seen at IPU or JL live rock holding tank.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

gklaw said:


> And no no no. Am NOT selling my 150 gallon discus tank. Someone is selling a 100g and a 150g rubbermaid tank. I am thinking of taking the 150g for a fish pond or something. Wondering if anyone interested in the 100g. They are the same as those seen at IPU or JL live rock holding tank.


do you know the dimension of the 150 gal? black one?

thanks,

H.


----------

